# Our new baby ~~ Stasia.



## hikaricore (Dec 16, 2007)




----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow, such a LITTLE baby. 8O


----------



## Randi (May 25, 2008)

She's very tiny, and cute. It's going to be a while before she can go in the FN, huh?


----------



## melon (Mar 27, 2008)

wow she is so cute and tiny!!
i love the blurry pic of her running, mine seem to think their wheel is a big round bed haha


----------



## KeepersPlay (Jul 9, 2008)

awww!! what a doll. Makes me wanna kiss her up. You need more pictures just so you know. ^.~


----------



## Kathleen (Jul 1, 2008)

Dude, she's itty bitty teeny weeny. Cute!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

Are you sure you didn't get a chubby mouse, or something?! She is ridiculously teeny!


----------



## hikaricore (Dec 16, 2007)

I know! She's so little ^_^

I'll put up more pics of her tomorrow, possibly take pictures of the other 12 spoiled rats if i have time. 
I posted the babies here once before but they're a little bigger now.


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

She's so cute!

That's a horrible wheel for her though. Her feet or tail could get caught in the bars and break.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

Lynxie said:


> That's a horrible wheel for her though. Her feet or tail could get caught in the bars and break.


actually.. that's one of the wheels that are okay for rats. the ones with the long slats are the ones you shouldn't use.


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Some people doesn't like wire mesh wheels either, for similar reasons.


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

Forensic said:


> Some people doesn't like wire mesh wheels either, for similar reasons.


-nods- One of our rats Reggie, her tail is all crooked and curls funny. We're pretty sure it was because of the wheels at the pet store, which were similar to that one.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

that wheel is hazardous for the rat tails

anything that is open & allows for the tail to flip out into those supports & the frame that holds the wheel can cause a heck of a pinch/slice

She is such a cutie... make sure she doesn't get that little tail tore up


----------



## ratlover4everrr (Jan 31, 2008)

what a little doll! aww cutie! =]


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

A1APassion said:


> that wheel is hazardous for the rat tails
> 
> anything that is open & allows for the tail to flip out into those supports & the frame that holds the wheel can cause a heck of a pinch/slice
> 
> She is such a cutie... make sure she doesn't get that little tail tore up


i didn't even think about the supports. i was just thinking about the slats. oh well, i'm glad i didn't buy one of those wheels then


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

Lynxie said:


> Forensic said:
> 
> 
> > Some people doesn't like wire mesh wheels either, for similar reasons.
> ...


Does it curl up and over her back?

That would mean she loves to run on a wheel and her tail got 'stuck'. Now, if it bends, sure.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

delete

(see picture below)


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

A1APassion said:


> here is a cute wheely tail picture


Your picture didn't work.


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

let me fix that


----------



## huntercs (Nov 3, 2007)

Lynxie is correct. Those wheels are very bad. Those holes are a death trap to rats tails. And the sidebars.

Plus they tend to be constructed very poorly. It takes little pressure to break them. I know this because I had one in my cage, which I had to take apart to put in the wheel, well to get it out I had to break the wheel.


What you want are these:

http://www.transoniq.com/


----------



## zombiedork (Jul 7, 2008)

Aweh Sooo itty bitty! WHat a cuuutie.


----------



## Lynxie (Jun 25, 2008)

It curls like that picture, but if you look at the tip of her tail, it's actually crooked, like it was broken and healed wrong.


----------



## hikaricore (Dec 16, 2007)

I will keep a close eye on her when she's using the wheel, however all of the rats we live with have used this wheel at one time or another with no injuries or tail deformations. This will be a non-issue when i get our stealth wheels. ^_^

And as promised more pictures. I have a shitty camera so bear with me.
She also likes to move way too much. ^_^


----------

